# HELP! At the end of my rope.



## wvcraftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

I have been trying to get my '50 8N running again. I've had it about 10 years, but it sat outside the last year and a half. So far I have replaced the sediment bowl assembly in the tank, new wiring harness, cleaned and rebuilt carb, new wires and plugs, new points, condenser, and cap. Side mount distributor. Plugs and points at .025.

It started and idled great for a bit. Took it for a spin and sputtered going up slight grade at full RPM. Tried it again at half throttle and did ok without sputtering. Used it to put out a round bale of hay and then it quit. Waited about an hour or so and had to start it with ether. It only ran with choke out. Pulled into garage and idles ok a half throttle, sputters really really bad at full throttle and quits at low throttle. I'm lost as to what/where to look at next. Thanks for any help.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Tom,

Welcome to the tractor forum.

Remove the drain plug from the bottom of the carb and observe for a good flow of fuel for at least a minute. Catch fuel in a glass jar to see if there's any water in fuel. If the flow slows down to a trickle after a short while, check all fuel screens in the system. One up inside the tank (attached to top of sediment bowl), one inside the sediment bowl and one in the elbow at the carb. 

If there is an inline fuel filter between the tank and carburetor, it may be the type designed for operation with a fuel pump - requires pressure to function properly. 

Maybe the float is hanging up, not dropping enough in the bowl to let gas in.

The main jet should be out 1-1/2 turns. The idle screw works backwards ("out" for lean, "in" for enrichment).

Old fuel in the tank? Modern day fuel ain't like the old days!

You may have a plugged passage somewhere in the carburetor? You may have to tear it down again and run a wire through every passage.
_____________________________________________

Have you checked the spark for blue/white arc. An orange/yellow spark is not good enough. Try "hot wiring" to improve the spark. Run a wire direct from the battery hot to the coil input. This bypasses the key switch and any bad connections in the ignition system. 

Good luck, and let us know how it is going


----------



## wvcraftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks BigT. I'll check the carb again. I've had it off and apart so many times recently that I may have forgot something.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

If you need the choke out to run, this is sometimes an indication of a vacuum leak that leans the mix. Worn butterfly bushings often cause this problem. Spray some WD-40 or other flammable mixture around the carburetor with the engine running to see if the engine revs up a bit.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

this is the second time in the last few days i've seen reference to a fuel shutoff in the gas tank. is this something unique to 8Ns? i have a 2N, and the only shutoff i am aware of is at the sediment bowl.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Howdy Fredneck,

Your Ford 2N has 3 fuel screens. 1 attached to top of sediment bowl located up inside tank, 1 screen inside bowl assembly and 1 at carb inlet elbow.
1st one you need to remove assembly from tank to reach, 2nd one you need to remove glass bowl to reach and 3rd one you remove elbow at the carb inlet to reach.


----------



## Fredneck (May 25, 2012)

i understand all the screens, BigT - but i am confused by the references to a fuel shutoff in the tank.


----------



## Lonn77 (Sep 9, 2012)

*Valves*

It is likely your carb is gummed up. However I had a similar experience with my 8N that had sat for roughly the same amount of time, running when parked. I rebuilt the carb and replaced the points, but ended up it had a stuck exhaust valve. On these tractors it if fairly simple to remove the valve spring covers from the side of the engine and have someone roll the engine over using the crank to be sure all the valves are moving freely.

Good Luck!


----------



## wvcraftsman (Jan 1, 2011)

BigT - I do have to keep the choke pulled out. As soon as I push it in, it dies. I'll try the WD40 or carb cleaner.

Lonn - The carb has been cleaned multiple times the last month. I've cleaned it, rebuilt it, and cleaned several times since then. That doesn't mean that it doesn't need cleaned again.


----------



## st3gamefarm (Jun 24, 2012)

Has the tank been "sloshed". I've seen certian brands of "sloshing compound" come loose and cause problems. Especially with todays drunken fuel. It seems that the alcohol attacks certian tank sealers, and will cause it to come loose, thus stopping up fuel system.


----------

